# Interesting list



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Guys I just wanted to know what factor or conditions you find most interesting about piranhas in general or even about one particular species?

... I would have to say the appearence that they have when they are young so they can blend in with smaller fish and appear not to be a predator, and therefore being able to take fin nips from other fish which is a rapidly renuable resource.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm.. Thats really a hard question to answer. Theres so many factors on why I would like a particular P compared to another.

I guess its the overall characteristic of a Piranha that overwhelmingly wins my interest. From their popularity well known and spread throughout the world, to their legendary tales and myths of their behavior and aggressions.

But overall, I think its just by having one to be awww'd and wow'd by many!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like keeping my piranhas partly because I already have a tank of small fish like tetras and livebearers, and also a cichlid & catfish tank so I wanted something differant.
I also like the way they will get bigger than my other fish, and the way the light shines off them.
and the final reason is that they are one of the few types of tropical fish that most people have know of (even though they have the wrong impression) so everyone wants to see them, and comment how nice they are.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I like piranhas because of their looks. I also like them because when I used to own tetras and barbs I began to get disinterested in the fish hobby so I wanted to get fish that were moe exciting when watching them eat. To me between watching a fish eat flakes and watching fish tear other fish apart. Watching fish tear other fish apart wins by a landslide.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have always thought larger fish have been a lot more fasinating. and piranha's are a very nice looking fish with a bad reputation. I like my piranha's a lot, I could spend hours watching them.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I like watching them eat.
MAD


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i think the most coolist things about p's is how they snap, once one of them starts a feeding frenzy. They can act so calm and cool and then all of a sudden chew chew chew







they remind me of a pack of wolves how they regroup to make a kill. and i get so many coments about how pretty rbp's are


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I like them becuase of there colour, and some what rareity, and the ablity to eat meet and fish and mice.
Most of all, just they way they look and act to toher fish and to each other, and things like that.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to hear everyone, and yes Piranhas do differ from other species of fish as well, I guess these differences are what keeps us so interested


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i like cariba because of there aggression , also because they swim around alot and they don't take sh*t from nobody


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I find it very interesting to watch how a shoal behaves with each other and to watch them bicker over positions and rank. Its like a system community. I don't know...its interesting to me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am gonna go with the pack here. I like how pygos have the bulldog look to them. I like watching them grow from babies to adults and seeing how their demeanor and everything changes. I like seeing them eat actual food instead of flakes.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

I like watching them eat, and just watching them in the tank. Knowing at any moment they could snap and kill that poor defenseless gold fish.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I like owning red bellies, because from the age of 10 on I always wanted them... but my Mom said no way. To dangerous, well now that I am on my own and have money to spend I just had to get them.... Plus I think there color is just awesome and there just fun to talk about.... Plus people give you alot of credit for keeping them in a home fish tank.


----------

